# Good Hunt in mn



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Looks like a good hunt, that's one happy dog!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Outstanding...


----------



## Hdnpowrz (Aug 27, 2005)

How recent is this? I just want to know is there more ducks to come to eastern Iowa?
Thanks,
Shane


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Must be the youth hunt,tree's are still green and the ducks are still all brown. :eyeroll:


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

It's still sunny and 75 here in MN :roll:


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

snow said:


> Must be the youth hunt,tree's are still green and the ducks are still all brown. :eyeroll:


why are u dissapointed???


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Looks like a great hunt. Congrats.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

great hunt guys. congrats


----------



## sod44 (Sep 30, 2008)

Great hunt guys


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I call bs. Theres no ducks in MN!


----------



## Gooseguy10 (Oct 10, 2006)

A great field hunt in Minnesota.....so it does exist! :lol:

Nice work on the shoot!


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

quit hating on minnesota.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Considering me as a North Dakotan shot more ducks in Minnesota or within 10 miles of the border than I did across the entire rest of the state, I would say MN is where its at. It still boggles my mind how many people drive past awesome duck hunting to get to Devils Lake where every duck in the county is already spoken for.


----------

